
Lucky, an experimental new web framework by thoughtbot - orenyk
https://robots.thoughtbot.com/lucky-an-experimental-new-web-framework-by-thoughtbot
======
dgreensp
Crystal looks like a cool language, but I think it only runs on the server. So
after saying Elm is front-end-only, the “holy grail” is back-end-only? It’s
not obvious which is preferable.

